# Backup Tivo Settings & Data



## lofar (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm looking at what appears to be a bad drive on my Tivo and am dreading the thought of completely losing it and all the settings I just setup over the past couple of weeks. I would like to suggest that Tivo implement a method which owners can backup their Tivo data (not video). Things such as configuration settings, season passes, thumbs settings, and others. This seems like a feature that could very easily be added into the Tivo desktop software.


----------



## twm01 (May 30, 2002)

lofar said:


> I'm looking at what appears to be a bad drive on my Tivo and am dreading the thought of completely losing it and all the settings I just setup over the past couple of weeks. I would like to suggest that Tivo implement a method which owners can backup their Tivo data (not video). Things such as configuration settings, season passes, thumbs settings, and others. This seems like a feature that could very easily be added into the Tivo desktop software.


I think this would be a great idea... I had need for just such capability last week when I removed my old S2 unit and replaced it with a Tivo HD... would have been nice to hook them both up and have the settings 'moved' or 'copied' from the old to the new.


----------

